# Specs for building a pc under $800



## Bound2music (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi all, I'm currently looking to build a pc for gaming and music software. This would be my first build and I live in the US.

I do know I want an AMD processor, SSD, and 8 gb of RAM. Any suggestion around these parameters would be awesome, thanks again!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

See: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2017-a-668661.html


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What software are you planning on using and what sort of games do you play?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Yes, please list some of the software and games that you will be playing. If you're going to be using softwares such as Adobe Photoshop and multi-tasking on your computer, I recommend bumping the RAM up to 16GB.


----------

